# Wood-Slicer vs Timberwolf Bandsaw Blades



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

nice timing on this review because im getting ready to get a new blade and i was impressed by your video showing how fast that blade cut through that log.ill definitely check those out.thanks.


----------



## bugradx2 (May 7, 2018)

thanks for posting


----------



## Rich1955 (Jan 26, 2020)

I've been using the Wood slicer blades for about 3 years now and never looked back. They are great blades
and a good price!


----------



## Johnny_Yuma (Nov 29, 2009)

I've never understood why people like Timberwolf blades so much.


----------



## ward63 (Dec 12, 2009)

> I ve never understood why people like Timberwolf blades so much.
> 
> - Drew


Me too, I tried them…nothing special. 
I always thought the Wood slicer blades were too expensive.
I learned a while back that Rockler sources from Spectrum Supply.
I've been using these for the past 10 years…
http://www.spectrumsupply.com/kerfmaster.aspx
I'd put these up against a Wood slicer blade anytime but I think 
the cuts would be the same.
I'm able to get at least 3 sharpenings out of each blade 
My Ryobi 10" normally runs a 0.025" 2" wide, 2tpi, stellite-tipped blade, and rips anything that I feed it. But at $ 150.00 a blade, I save it for exotics.

Just my .02 cents


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

My first impression was that the Woodslicer was totally amazing. I found out that the 'amazing' was very short lived. I'm still trying to find a decent blade that will last far longer than the few weeks of the Woodslicer.


----------



## woodtimes (Jun 14, 2007)

Here's my summary:

Timberwolf blades are sharp out of the box and will get you to your destination. Like I said, they work well and I've always been impressed with them. On my first two videos on this topic, you can see me get good results albeit the going was a lot of effort to get the blade through the wet maple.

Then I tried the Wood Slicers through DRY oak and the speed difference was a night and day comparison. Then I tried the Woodslicer through the same wet maple as the first two videos. Again, the speed and effort difference was very noticeable. Check both or all three videos to see what I mean.

Price wise they both cost about $30 for a 105' 3/4 " blade.

BurlyBob above mentions the Woodslciers are in fact very fast and sharp out of the box but he was disappointed the sharpness dulled quickly. My blade is still too new to comment but I'll be looking out for this warning.


----------



## ward63 (Dec 12, 2009)

I'd suggest trying bi-metal or carbide-tipped if you want it to last but expect to pay 2~3 times more. 
I tried the Lenox Woodmaster CT. It was great but too thick 0.044-1 1/2"/0.032-1" on my 10" bandsaw. Maybe having a 14" or larger bandsaw would be better if you can even use blades that wide.

I would like to find a 0.025" 1/2" or 3/4" at 72" carbide-tipped blade…...someday.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

I have been disappointed with the last three Timberwolfs. Each bought at different times, so not out of the same batch. They were all thumpers.

I've been buying blades from bandsawdirect and the price sure beats the insane prices others wanted for certain, common sizes, or my 17" Grizzly. Too, I love the way the 2 TPI flex back blades go through green wood, and even dry walnut. But there is the tooth mark thing.

That said, I might drop the nearly twice as big dime for one of these to see how they do for veneers, since it seems the tooth marks are minimal.



> I ve never understood why people like Timberwolf blades so much.
> 
> - Drew


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I like the woodslicer blades as well but I bought a carbide blade from Highland and it was awesome stays sharp for a long time two years and still cuts great. When you buy a woodslicer blade get at least two to three at a time because they do dull but cut great until then.


----------

